# Any prep courses in SoCal for national registry EMT-B?



## strangerdude88 (Jul 8, 2010)

Does anyone know if any near the Long Beach/Torrance area?


----------



## firecoins (Jul 8, 2010)

the EMT class is the prep course.


----------



## strangerdude88 (Jul 8, 2010)

firecoins said:


> the EMT class is the prep course.



If you don't have anything to contribute move along, I don't need your smart *** comments thank you!


----------



## Aprz (Jul 9, 2010)

With that attitude you're probably not gonna get much help around here. Even if you believe Firecoins is within the wrong, you can't just call him a smartass right off the bat. You're gonna scare off others from answering, or see retaliation for being somewhat hostile towards a member who is a Paramedic, been around here longer, and has more post counts. Now those three things doesn't necessarily mean that a member can be a jerk towards you, but to be honest, I agree with Firecoins that the EMT class should've been the prep course, especially in a state (California) that honors the NREMT, and as you probably know from your EMT class, everything that was covered in there was geared towards the NREMT. Any NREMT prep course would be equivalent to an EMT class unless you plan on skipping some material, which would be futile for preparing for the NREMT cause of how dynamic the test is. I am unsure if you are a certified EMT-basic already, but if you are either a student who pased, but never took the test, an EMT that plans on retaking it, or whatever... perhaps the best thing for you to do is to participate in a local EMT class (as a visitor, share experience, or play victim), buy books from a bookstore, or look back through your old material. Taking a refresher course or retaking an EMT class wouldn't be a bad thing if you forgot the material.

*Edit:* Meeting with friends could also help. A lot of my friends took the test late, and they decided to meet up with me, get some lunch or whatever, and they would just ask me questions about the test, or we would cover material, which was good for me to also review. It's a win win win win sitatuation cause you get to chill with a friend, you get help, he/she reviews, and y'all get food too.


----------



## MDA (Jul 15, 2010)

www.ciemt.com


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Jul 18, 2010)

Strangerdude, read APRZ's post twice, concerning Firecoins.



Firecoins / APRZ, I do know that some courses SPECIFICALLY tell their students that the class does NOT prepare them for NR. They're going to have to do that on their own (whatever that might mean).


Strangerdude,
There are certain books and courses out there that will prepare you by giving you practice questions in NR style. Explanations of what NR is looking for from you when they ask you different question. How you should think about the test items. And what are good areas to concentrate studying on. Some people need more help than just reading the book or listening to class lecture.

I THINK I saw an add from Gerber Ambulance for a prep session in Torrance. It came up on a jobs listing page strangely enough. Don't remember the site, but do some googling.


----------

